# Absolute minimum for running linux binaries on FreeBSD?



## mmx23 (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm trying to run Linux binaries on NanoBSD. I'm trying to keep the build very small, using linux_base-f10 at the moment. What is the absolute minimum for running Linux binaries on FreeBSD/NanoBSD (same thing). I'd like to keep my build ultra small yet be able to run Linux Binaries. The build can be very small if I use 
	
	



```
WITHOUT_MODULES=YES
```
 Don't know if I need modules if I'm using linux_base-f10. One thing I tried on NanoBSD but couldn't get it to work was: 
putting 
	
	



```
MODULES_OVERRIDE=linux
```
 in nanobsd.conf under CONF_WORLD. 
And just before someone asks, I can't get the sources for the binaries, otherwise I would've preferred to compile them from source. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 11, 2013)

The absolute bare minimum would be the linux.ko kernel module. But, unless they are compiled statically, most applications, at some point, will require additional libraries.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 11, 2013)

If you would name the Linux binaries, maybe someone here has specific knowledge of them.  We do also sometimes get people in a thread who have joined because they found it in a web search.


----------



## mmx23 (Apr 12, 2013)

The binaries are custom binaries that someone made and asked me try out for them on FreeBSD. They are considering moving from Linux but need those binaries for work related stuff. Thanks for all the info by the way. Just did a du(1) of /compat/ where linux is located. 137MB. Hope my friend takes my advice to stop using Linux.


----------

